# Worth fixing up Toro CCR 3650?



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

I was given a rather rusty Toro CCR 3650 a couple years ago. Since then I was using it the way it came. Then, first snow fall hit and I've had problems with it since.

Here is what needs to be fixed:
1. The under-body/undercarriage rusted through and can no longer hold a scraper bar. Needs to be replaced.
2. The pull start assembly no longer works and needs replacing.
3. Carburetor leaks gas. Already replaced the seals with no luck. Also tried a cheap Amazon carb with no luck. Needs to be replaced with the B&S carb.
4. Left wheel is wobbly and continues to get worse.

It ran decent until this year. Is it worth putting the time and money (about $200+) into such an old snow blower?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

No, 

Around my area, $200 could get you a well-running 3650.

Also, it's a giant pain to get to the recoil starter on the R-tek because the starter is riveted onto the flywheel cover, so you're looking at having to remove the said flywheel cover to even inspect what's broken on the recoil.

I'd say keep it for spare parts, but look for a 2450/3650 in better condition instead.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

AwfulFange said:


> Is it worth putting the time and money (about $200+)


IMO no. As db130 stated, shop for a decent used model. I'd consider that one a parts unit now.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

no, save it for parts and grab another one, i can grab those here in good, non running cond for under $100, usually needs a carb cleaning, decent running ones are under $200 all day around here

its a great little single stage!


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Not work the time/cost. Time to move on. You could try to find the same model in better condition and use your existing one as a parts machine. Or, see what's out there [now is not really the optimum time to purchase a blower] and get something else. Not sure how old that unit is [i'm unfamiliar with it] but I am sure there are things you would like to have on a blower that you don't currently have, time to upgrade maybe.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

AwfulFange said:


> Here is what needs to be fixed:
> 1. The under-body/undercarriage rusted through and can no longer hold a scraper bar. Needs to be replaced.
> 2. The pull start assembly no longer works and needs replacing.
> 3. Carburetor leaks gas. Already replaced the seals with no luck. Also tried a cheap Amazon carb with no luck. Needs to be replaced with the B&S carb.
> 4. Left wheel is wobbly and continues to get worse.


1: not worth it
2. fixable
3.fixable
4. fixable - but with #1, not worth it.
OP - where are you located? There are members here who have nice units for sale.
I am in northern IL and have a nice electric start 3650 for sale in the for sale section. I would entertain a reasonable offer.....


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

No^4

Look for a used Toro 421 or a 621 QZ with blue quick chute sliding control. The whole package works really well.


----------



## Fordiesel69 (12 mo ago)

If you are close to erie pa i will give you a mint one that does not start.


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

After looking over the machine today, I was able to fix the pull cord assembly with a shot of wd40. I then I installed a gas shut-off valve to the carb. Short-term fix but it does the job.

It is now down to the wheel and the under-body/undercarriage. I know how to replace the wheel, my only question is, can I replace the undercarriage without having to tear the whole snowblower apart?

If that is possible, I can fix it up for a total of $70, otherwise I probably won't bother with it since it would take too long.

As a side note, I just bought the Toro Snowmaster. I would like to sort this snowblower out (within reason) so that I can either give it to a family member/friend or use it as a backup.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Which model of Toro3650 do you have? There is the older squared 3650 and the newer rounded 3650.

You may have to replace the rusted rotor housing with this part. 






Housing Asm [119-1551] for Toro Lawn Equipments | eReplacement Parts


Buy a Toro Housing Asm [119-1551] for your Toro Lawn Equipment - A genuine item that is supplied directly from the original equipment manufacturer for use w...




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

aa335 said:


> Which model of Toro3650 do you have? There is the older squared 3650 and the newer rounded 3650.
> 
> You may have to replace the rusted rotor housing with this part.
> 
> ...


It is the round body 3650. The rotor housing seems to have minimal rust compared to the lower housing.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I think that part is the frame with the tube. It is quite expensive as replacement part.
It will require a lot of disassembly as the engine, handle, and the rotor housing bolts onto it.






Parts – CCR 3650 GTS Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

aa335 said:


> I think that part is the frame with the tube. It is quite expensive as replacement part.
> It will require a lot of disassembly as the engine, handle, and the rotor housing bolts onto it


So, in other words, it is not worth my time. How much do you think I can get for it as a parts machine?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

AwfulFange said:


> So, in other words, it is not worth my time. How much do you think I can get for it as a parts machine?



I can't really say how much as parts.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

I have replaced that lower housing part twice before on CCR 2000’s and I didn’t think it was that bad of a job. Maybe an hour’s worth of work. A couple of years ago I paid around $45 for the part and probably replaced some rusted fasteners too.


----------



## AwfulFange (12 mo ago)

Brent said:


> I have replaced that lower housing part twice before on CCR 2000’s and I didn’t think it was that bad of a job. Maybe an hour’s worth of work. A couple of years ago I paid around $45 for the part and probably replaced some rusted fasteners too.


You didn't have to remove the engine? Were you able to get to all the bolts from underneath?


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

No. Everything was pretty accessible. Maybe the belt guard. It’s a good time to put a new scraper on since it mounts to the lower shroud. Mine were CCR 2000’s but if I remember correctly it is the same part as the 3650 so should be similar job.


----------

